

Show HN: Just launched QuikPiq beta - Finalist from Canada's Next Great Startup - _anoop

Website: http://QuikPiq.com<p>QuikPiq is a Web &#38; iPhone app that lets you get friends opinions by creating &#38; sharing photo-polls with your social network from wherever you are.<p>We started building this after seeing people use pictures to ask questions on Facebook and Twitter; things like "What should I wear?" and "Which shoes look better?". Some were actually photoshopping several images together and putting numbers on each choice to create a makeshift poll.<p>QuikPiq is our solution to that messy process and we're making it fun. It's a social app that lets you give and receive opinions on things your friends are buying, wearing, etc.<p>We entered the idea into our university Concept Competition and won 1st place (beating a few MBA teams) and were finalists in a competition called Canada's Next Great Startup. This is our MVP and we're in beta, so any feedback from the HN community is greatly appreciated!
======
_anoop
Clickable link: <http://QuikPiq.com>

